# HALO YELLOW'S



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well like the title says, i found some extra time to put in my lights. they light up everything yellow, well at least the bottom of everything.. they look real nice, and with the silverstars im getting, they should be tite

heres with the stock lights

















and with the new bulbs


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

much love for the yellow fogs
looks nice mang :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Halos?

Like the yellow though.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

trade me cars! haha


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yellow fog bulbs was the very first modification for my Maxima. Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

halo is the company that makes the bulbs? they are supposed to be the upcoming superstars of bulbs, so i was like whatever and got them. my next mod should be the silverstars, followed by the KNN intake


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh. Heh. I thought, halo, as in halo.........eh, nevermind lol.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


>


Its the Undecided smily face....


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

thats what i thought too... wierd beam pattern, i guess the car is upset that i still love nissans :cheers:


----------

